# wing amputation



## pierre (Nov 11, 2002)

I've had my pigeon for about 3 years--I found her with her wing broken in 2 places, and the vet said that there was no way to fix it. I've decided that we really need to have it amputated (when I scrape the $ together) because it's always dragging, and makes it hard for her to walk. Is amputation very traumatic for a bird (it would be for me!)? Does anyone know of a good avian vet in the NYC/northern NJ area (my favorite, Michael Krinsely, has left the ASPCA and is nowhere to be found)?


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

I would think that some sort of corrective surgury to make the wing stay up in place would be better than amputation. 
Just a thought.
Carl


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I absolutely agree with Carl. Amputation is a drastic step!

I have one pigeon with an amputated wing (there was no other option in his case) and he is so much more disabled that the ones whose wings droop due to injury! I really wish I could give a a prosthesis.

Cynthia


----------



## pierre (Nov 11, 2002)

Thank you for the info. I've really grown to love that bird (I call her my "lap-pigeon" because she walks over and sits by my feet and waits for me to pick her up and pet her), and I don't want to cause her any more discomfort than she's already living with. I'll look into corrective surgery, and keep clipping her wing feathers in the meantime.


----------



## fangy (Apr 9, 2003)

i was working for a vet last year when we had to amputate a pigeons wing...due to the severe damage to the wing...he's now in good health and doing fine...i hope this helps...


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

If the bones have knitted, why not physical therapy to increase the range of motion and to build strength into the limb, so that she may carry it better?

You are most kind to care as you do!









We have many birds and my favorite is our rescued feral pigeon, Bernie!









Bernie does not have any real flight capability; but that hasn't slowed him up much! He has the run of the place!









Sometimes, to support a broken wing, the wing tip is taped to the tail. This keeps the wing from dragging and influences the attitude at which it heals. Since this has set, I suppose it might be too late for such measures; but I don't know for sure...









Amputation is about as traumatic as surgery gets (I consider most surgeries as "drastic"), and in this case It doesn't sound like it's warranted.

Again, what about physical therapy?

--Ray


----------



## pierre (Nov 11, 2002)

Thanks, everyone (I love this site)! Are there really people who do physical therapy with birds?


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

"Are there really people who do physical therapy with birds?"

Yes. "Spider Creatures" have rehabilitated injured necks and wings. I swear--it's true. They've also cemented friendships between shy pigeons and people. This is for real!

--Ray


----------

